# Lrmcfre_en_dvd



## jonathan7474 (Jun 2, 2007)

hello can you please tell me if anything is missing from the disc, here is screenshot,








this is copy of windows vista, beacuse i keep geting errors when i try install softwares and other stuff, pls reply back kind regards jonathan


----------



## coolday (Jul 6, 2005)

Contents are similar to my one. Just check filesize .. .. should be equal to 2.52 GB

:wink:


----------



## jonathan7474 (Jun 2, 2007)

hello coolday thanks for replying, so there is something missing on my copy of windows vista dvd disc?, if there is, can u pls send me the missing files to my email or upload on a site like rapidshare.de or megashares.com, kind regards jonathan


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Quick question...is this a pirated/cracked copy of Vista?


----------



## jonathan7474 (Jun 2, 2007)

nickster_uk yes it is pirated/cracked copy of vista, y u asking???, r u gonna help me or not???, can u pls help me


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Closing thread.

Read the rules next time!

http://www.techsupportforum.com/rules.php


----------

